# 1st set of clubs



## Mikey (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm new here.
I know there were already threads before about beginner clubs but i haven't seen this comparison.
I'm wondering which set would be better.

Ram G-Force

Cougar

And i found out the other day there is a golfsmith shop near me. Has anyone shopped hear before? Are they a good source of golf equipment?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Nothing at all wrong with a RAM set, good entry level clubs. Haven't seen or used Cougar. GolfSmith has some pretty good equipment (Snake Eyes)...


----------



## Mikey (Aug 27, 2007)

ok. thanks a lot. i was leaning towards the ram set.


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

ya get the ram set


----------

